# Three Counties Cat Show



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone from PF displaying their cat(s) at the Three Counties Cat Show in Southampton on the 18th? Just curious as I am planning to pop in and gawp at all the pretty kitties  

Don't know that there are many breeders on PF that show in this part of the country though


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I will be there gawping too


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Might see you there then Lynn  Btw, could you quickly move this thread into the main Cat Show section? Think I have slightly misposted it in the 2008 bit - many thanks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Moved 
look out for a short, over-weight, old woman round the Siamese and you may well find me


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thankyou :thumbup1:

Look for the man with armfuls of cats being rugby-tackled by security and you will have found me! :lol: 

I think the breeder of my Maus may be showing there again this year too, should be a nice chance to catch up


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Rosie's breeder should be there  And Rosie's mummy's breeder too 
I believe a certain Maine Coon owner from Wales is also going :thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Rosie's breeder should be there  And Rosie's mummy's breeder too
> I believe a certain Maine Coon owner from Wales is also going :thumbup:


Yes he is def going Lynn..........:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

ace85 said:


> Thankyou :thumbup1:
> 
> Look for the man with armfuls of cats being rugby-tackled by security and you will have found me! :lol:
> 
> I think the breeder of my Maus may be showing there again this year too, should be a nice chance to catch up


If i see you by our pen with a wheel-barrow i'll know your trying to nick our cat...lol.............Chris


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

raggs said:


> If i see you by our pen with a wheel-barrow i'll know your trying to nick our cat...lol.............Chris


I still dont think I'd be able to move him in that.


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

From the pics, I think I could just bring a saddle along and ride out the door on your MC!  

It will be nice this year as, compared to last time, I actually might have a clue as to what breed I am looking at lol. Personally, I am nearly as excited at the prospect of being able to browse through all the side stands for bargains. I may well set aside some of this month's budget in case I see any must-haves


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We'll be there with 2 cats, I may be stewarding or on table work if they need anyone


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I've looked online but seem to have missed what time it's on. Is it all day?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

general public i.e those not showing are usually allowed in at around 12.30 - 1p.m


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Lynn, I may pop by


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Looking forward to this now! Got to take the MIL's cats to the vets in Winch first thing for annual innoculations, but then I'll be stopping by Fleming Park to catch the sights


----------

